# Shok Industries SQ compeition car build (or rebuild)



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Here's a little build log of one of my competition cars.

This car is currently being built by my Singapore Distributor Dimension Audio

This car is being prepared for IASCA season 2010.

This was the gear that was in the car for 2009

HU: Alpine #F1 DVI9990 + H9990
Front stage:
Tweets: Morel Supremo Picollo Tweeters
Mid range: Morel Hybrid Ovation 4"
Mid Bass: Morel Supremo 6"
Woofer :Morel Supremo 9" 
Sub woofer: Morel Ultimo 12"

amps:
tweets + Mid range: Genesis 475 Class AAB
Mid bass: Genesis Dual Mono Xtreme
woofer: Genesis dual mono
Sub woofer: Genesis dual mono Xtreme

some pics of the rear setup ( will add front pics soon)



















Car was gutter out totally, A pillars stripped out, door panels refabricated and the whole rear setup taken out.

For the new setup, speakers will be swapped out to EB Acoustic LS165 kit 

Supremo 9" woofer will be swapped out for an Ultimo 8"

car will be rewired with Shok Industries Competition Series Power cable ( was using some puny 1/0 ga as positive) for the positive run and Shok Industries 4707 CCA ( already in the car from 2009 season)

Big 3 upgrade all with Shok 4707 CCA.

now for the pics

setup gutted out




























Ultimo 8" chilling by the side 


















door panels already rebuilt ( missed out on the rebuild )










old sub box


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

the rear all nice and re-deadened











amps chilling by the site










test fit for the amps ( not yet confirmed)










some of the shok industries reference CCA 4 ga that will be going into the car 










more pics to come soon 

CHeers all


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

cool, I ddint even know they made a ultimo 8"


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap, and if demand is high enough they are going to do a 15 too.



newtitan said:


> cool, I ddint even know they made a ultimo 8"


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I managed to dig out some earlier pictures of the car for you guys

In an earlier setup, the front speakers were the supreme piccolos, morel hybrid ovation 4” and morel supreme 6” mid bass.

Also at one point in time, this car was running the old school #F1 ( CDA 7990 + H900).

Man I tell you, this was such an amazing sounding deck!

But we swapped it out to the newer F1 as syncing it to our laptop was kinda a pain in the ass + also it was kidna old and didn’t like some CDs ( even though they were original)

So here are the pics

Supreme 6”









































































the lovely 7990 + H900


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Love the door panels and a-pillars!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok guys, here’s more pics

This is the enclosure for the 8” ultimo 







































Test fitting the sub




















The empty boot


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

I guess the ultimo 8” is the new kid on the block, so got some pics for u guys


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

some simple modifications, heheheh






































sub hooked up for testing 


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

brought out the handy RTA





















look what we have here..




















Helix power station chilling by the side ( also going into the car)

And also 18 ft of Shok Industries Competition Series 5200 Cable.. also waiting to go into the car..

Another setup arrangement.. looks pretty promising










2 Shok Industries 1/0 distro block at the side for power distribution and the green thingy is a batt cap. 

More pics to come soon !


----------



## NoKz (Jul 30, 2008)

Damn, those door panels look sick. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

This build is looking real nice! The previous one looked sweet too. 

Those Ultimo 8"s got me real curious.


----------



## yellowcard (Mar 8, 2007)

Damn that is awsome.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hmm.. no updates for today,

will post more next year.

HAPPY EARLY 2010 PEOPLE!!!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

damn...wish i'd knew about you guys , when i was in singapore ,last month

awesome work


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

stinky06 said:


> damn...wish i'd knew about you guys , when i was in singapore ,last month
> 
> awesome work


hey buddy,

now u know about us.

if u are ever in this part of the world again, drop me a PM 

cheers mate!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

will do! i probably be going back soon. I expect a call form N.U.S. anytime this spring.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

ok man,

lemme know  maybe u'll get a chance to hear the car during its tuning stage


----------



## Starlet-SQ (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice install....propps 2 u guys for delivering such prestige works
2Bad i'll never hear any of u guyss cars since i Life in The Netherlands.....
Aahwell....Admiring from far
N Keep up the good work 
not2 forget keep on posting more picturessss


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Starlet-SQ said:


> Nice install....propps 2 u guys for delivering such prestige works
> 2Bad i'll never hear any of u guyss cars since i Life in The Netherlands.....
> Aahwell....Admiring from far
> N Keep up the good work
> not2 forget keep on posting more picturessss


thanks mate!

aww, maybe if u ever head this way, drop me a PM 

will post up more pics soon! Kinda in a holiday mood now though.. hahaha


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

and pictures are downnn...


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

stupid photobucket..

fixed it


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all

How’s everyone doing!!! Hope everyone had a great new year!

Anyway, well, everyone’s been slacking and progress has been slow.

Here’s some pics for you guys.

The structure for the woofer box is already up.

Woofer will be placed in the spare-tyre well. 

















































hmmm….. some more ideas..


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

a little preview of some of the designs that will be in the boot 












Oo yeah, the ultimo 12” and the 8” side by side.. ( that was the old box from the old setup)










stay tune for more pics!!!

Cheers all!!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

nice install man... love the grills for the front stage, care to share your methods?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> nice install man... love the grills for the front stage, care to share your methods?


heya.

thanks!

for the initial grill ( the one with the supremo),

we didnt have a grill at all! what we did was we drilled some holes, and we cannibalized the grills from a DB Drive Speed series grill ( it was plastic)

as for the new ones, the metal ones. those were custom C&Ced by an external party 

no way we could fabricate that by ourself!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all

Just a little update on the build so far.

The rear setup is still in the mids of being fabricated. But at least the sub box is up.

Now previously I said that the positive run of 1/0 will be replaced with my comp cable, but since I found a new spool (the last one) of my Shok Competition series cable lying around in the store, we’re taking out the old 4707 CCA and replacing it with the Competition series cable










The negative run






































now for the positive side



















the 10 ga power cable for the head unit


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

now for the woofer box





































Now for a little decoration




























pair of A pillars chilling by the side.. hahaa.. ( but not for this build )










Stay tuned for more good stuff!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh noos...looks like that H900 display is on the fritz like mine did before it finally kicked the bucket.

Josh


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey guys.

Today we got the woofer box up and running!

Pretty interesting results too!!!

Plus some vids for you guys 


















A little addition to the box… heheheh..



















Some RTA-ing..



















some sound proofing..


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

and now for some FUN!!!

A little warm up from safri duo



A little male Chinese vocals + Chinese drums..



ahh what the hell, lets have some fun….







Next up will be the amp rack! Stay tuned!

Cheers all!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

namely these grills


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

if i remember correctly, those grills were made in house, lemme go check.

We've since dekitted the morels, lemme see whether these grills are still around


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

gosh, that pillar setup is killer.

awesome work.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

wait till u see the new ones we have coming up...


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish I could make something that impressive, and then I knew somebody who could stitch them up like that.

Looks like I am S.O.L. haha!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

headshok said:


> wait till u see the new ones we have coming up...


 Hurry! I need ideas.


----------



## jorona1 (Dec 6, 2008)

This is a beautiful build. My favorite build yet!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

jorona1 said:


> This is a beautiful build. My favorite build yet!


Really? Better than Robolop's? 

eh..


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Do we have anyone better than Robolop's? I really in doubt.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jul 30, 2008)

damn i love the trunk install. Nice and simple!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Well,
Sub box is a nice fit.









Power cable on the pulled on the passenger side. The red cable is for the F1 processor.










Shok competition series cable..












now for the slow build up behind..










woofer baffle added..


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

now for some goodies!

Helix Power stations!!!




















now for the false floor




























more coming up soon 

have a great weekend guys!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Didn’t get much done, but at least we got the 4 ga in!























































got the false floor wrapped up


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Here we have 2 Shok Industries 1/0 Distributor block.

For this install, 1 block will be the positive block, the other will be the ground block.

The ground block will house all the spare fuses.























































The amp rack is actually already up and wrapped up. Will be putting that in soon.

Watch out for it!

Cheers all!


----------



## justinmreina (Nov 3, 2009)

Gawsh this is third time I've drooled over this thread. I still can't get over your pillars!!

-Justin


----------



## JoeDirte (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks awesome. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry for my ignorance but what do the power station's do? My only guess would be that it splits up the power somehow???


----------



## cmayo117 (Aug 14, 2009)

Austin said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what do the power station's do? My only guess would be that it splits up the power somehow???


It looks like it's some sort of power conditioner. Here it is on Helix's site.

And this build is looking pretty awesome. I love the way those a-pillars look.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys

from our understanding, the power station is a " filter" that cleans up the power before it enters the amps.

But what we like is that it keeps the voltage at a steady 14.4v ( we don have HO alts + ext regulators here, so this is the next best thing, though i would love to run a steady 15v setup.. hahaha)

for those of u guys who like the A pillars, this here is probably the mother of most A pillars.

Morel Supremo picicollo tweeters,
MOrel Supremo 5" in the A pillars,
Morel Supremo 9" in the doors.

this was an amazing car, but unfortunately, the owner got banned from playing more audio ( by his wife).. so he stripped out all his audio and bought a BMW 7 series and is happy with that.. (










if u notice, there's a little sub enclosure in the centre console. there's a little earthquake sws 10" inside.



















these are the 9" holes..... b4 the spkrs were mounted...



















and now back to the build log.. hehehh


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hey all,

here's a little update.

had more 4 ga running in the car today.























































This is the power cable, run over the driver side.




























well, mess before tidying up


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

now for the much awaited amp rack.

Here are some sneak peeks for u guys.. heheh.. 






































I just realized that I never did take any vids of the ultimo 8 for u guys.

Made one specially for u folks 



stay tuned for more goodies!

Cheers all!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

So much for short ground runs, huh?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> So much for short ground runs, huh?


all the amps will be grounded back to the 2nd distributor ( acting as a ground block)

there are long runs of 4 ga so as to have allowance when we install the amp rack and amps 

don wanna install the rack and realise that the power aint long enough, that would be a super fail. hahahaha

CHeers!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

whats the pricing on those distro blocks??


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Got a bunch of pics for u all today.

Anyway, for all those who remember the like 8”ultimo and its enclosure, well, it’ll be going into its new home very soon.. some pics for a better idea of where its going




























a little covering


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

something u don see everyday.. 










now for the car itself..

the amp rack is still under construction, so I shall take close ups to keep u guys in suspense.. heheheh….. and when the whole thing is done, I’ll take a nice big pic of the whole system.. 

so here it goes:



















2 helix capacitors for more POWAAAAAA!!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Idea:

There is a market for combo distribution blocks that DO NOT SHORT on each other. The idea of having both power and ground in the same block but ones that can't touch no matter what. You see, Streetwires did it right, Stinger did it wrong and nearly destroyed an entire system I built. 

Build one of those, and I think you can corner the market.

BTW, what is your favorite fuse type?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

The fuse distro blocks in the back ground.. 





























we got in-car plumbing! Fishman put a fish tank in his ride, we’re gonna put a toilet bowl!! Ok just kidding  fishman does incredible work!



















hooking up the caps.










now for a little intermissiong. Here’s another car that was in the install bay at the same time.. a little install, running 2 old school PPI amps, scanspeak illuminator series and a clarion 9255. those illuminator tweeters are pretty scary!!!! car’s running the older generation Shok Industries 4707 1/0 cable, with the first gen inline fuse holder and 1/0 fuse distro block.. I wasn’t around for the install, so missed out on the pics.. 


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

ok now back to the car..



















nicely zipptied..


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

cables remind me of nice candy.. yum yum.. 




















I wonder what this could be… any guesses?










a toilet seat?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyway, some close up of the capacitors..


















































































well that’s all for today.

The boot setup will be done pretty soon, then it’ll be time for the A pillar. We actually experimented the A pillar on another identical car, if u liked the pillars in the old setup, wait till u see what we have in stored for this car 

Cheers all!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I asked a question and made a suggestion in the middle of your picture launch. Here it is again:

Idea:

There is a market for combo distribution blocks that DO NOT SHORT on each other. The idea of having both power and ground in the same block but ones that can't touch no matter what. You see, Streetwires did it right, Stinger did it wrong and nearly destroyed an entire system I built. 

Build one of those, and I think you can corner the market.

BTW, what is your favorite fuse type? 


Also... if the blue wire is ground (assumption), why are you fusing it??


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

fourthmeal said:


> I asked a question and made a suggestion in the middle of your picture launch. Here it is again:
> 
> Idea:
> 
> ...


hi there

sorry if i missed out on your question.

anyway, i've come across that particular kind of fuse block.

a few year back, i used a fuse block that went under the name " critical mass" or Mass engineering ( the real critical mass who makes the UL 12s didnt do fuse blocks, someone stole their name and a company down here in singapore DARED to distribute it. ) which is 100% similiar to that of the sound stream powerplant.

they were cool and very convenient, but what i hated was the digital meters and all, which was super irritating and when they broke, customers will get angry. i have 2 friends who's fuse distro block went haywire and beeped all the time for nothing.

One thing i didnt like was when i was takin out the fuse from the distro block, my fingers slipped and i dropped the allen key, shorting the block, not a pretty sight. thus when i came out with the block, i didnt like the idea of having a " all in one block". its my personal preference, furthermore, this block gives a whole lot of other possibilities.

now for the " why fuse the ground". if u look closely, the cables are indeed grounded back into the fuse distro block, but they do not go into the " fused" ends, instead, they are on the unfused ends.

the fuses there act as spare fuses. never know when they might come in handy. if u have a spare battery, you could hook it up there too! 

hope this helps

also, the more popular fuse over here is the mini ANL fuse ( as pictured). so thats y i sell more of it. but for the main fuse, i use the big ANL as they come in bigger ratings 

Cheers man!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2009)

Great install and great car. :thumbsup:


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Today nothing much happened, but we did have a guest appearance today.

This was our champion car back in 2008. 

Car system is as follows:

HU+ processor: Alpine #F1
Spkrs: Morel limited edition elate series( tweets replaced with piccolos)
Amps: 2 x genesis dual monos, 2x genesis dual mono xtremes
Sub: Morel Ultimo
Others: 2x helix power stations.

The protective matt was covering the other 2 amps


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyway, now back to the main car.

Everything is all up. Here’s a funny thing, when the setup was built, we forgot where we were going to place toe #F1 processor. It was suppose to be placed behind the amp rack, but as u can see, aint no way its gonna fit.. haha.. so that we’ll leave for another day.. hahaha























































Anyway, that’s all for today! Stay tuned for more!!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## raulgz (Dec 29, 2009)

a huge installation! high end components


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice, more pics please


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, nothing exciting over the weekend though, we are doing the angling and **** at the moment, testing various angles all.

Anyway. Some progress on the rear.



















we got a little surprise for that little space 

some A pillar pics.. been playing around with the angle past few days.. then this will be a huge ass A pillar build.. hahaa


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

and now, some pics of the up front sub.. hahaha.. glove box looks pregnant.. heheh.





































some wiring.
.


















we tested out the sub, dam the thing was SMOOTH AND LOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.. 

niceee.. once we have everything up, I’ll have the termlab on it.. hahahaha.. should be interesting.. 



we had a DIYMA 12” lying around, so decided to have some fun with it



Stay tuned for the A pillar build!

Cheers all!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm really enjoying your install. Though the techniques you use aren't difficult, you really do those techniques with great precision and attention to detail. I've also done a power distribution system like your using, both power and ground matching really gives an often over looked part of the install; symmetry. 

You've inspired me to continue working on my install.... thanks

GREAT WORK!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

great job - great components!

XXL rulez! is not just a marketing game the label "powerstation" on it, works great (especially if your amps are "selective" in their power supply)

only problem is that requires a lot of additional power cabling with caps before and after, but honestly it does not seem to bother you in this installation. cables running rather smoothly and tidy in the hood!

you surely have some very nice ideas on your cars and definetely cool implementation of them


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all,

Didn’t get much done today, the builds also almost done 

Anyway,

We got the toilet seat all wrapped up.. haha.. with the plumbing all ready..



















this will be going on the left hand side, we got a little surprised planned there










now for the overall pic with the toile tseat installed



























ahh.. what do we have here.. anyone guess where this will be going? Hahah








anyway, that’s all for today, been down with a flu the whole of today, gonna hit the sack early.

More pics and vids soon!

Cheers!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all,

Nothing much done today.

Got the side cover up ( covering the fuse distro blocks). But my friend and I felt that the red acrylic is a bit ugly, we’re thinking how to get it redone..



















a simple overview










what lies below the “ toilet seat”












cheers all


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Always a treat to see the great work you guys do!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Today we had the A pillars finally made. The foundation of the A pillars were actually done about 1.5 months back and was lying at the side all this while. 

I actually have a similar A pillar build on another fiat bravo. I’ll post up that build next for those curious to see how the A pillar was built.

But anyway, yup, fabric stretched over the baffles and resin applied.














































The base of the A pillar



















chopped matt applied










A clearer shot of the insides.

















I’ll upload pics of how another A pillar ( using the same speakers )was built next week. This is quite a massive A pillar 

Have a good weekend guys

Cheers!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

Killer install- can't wait to see more.

One question about your previous install- how did you build the lighted ring round the speakers?

Thanks 


Supreme 6”


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

headshok said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I managed to dig out some earlier pictures of the car for you guys
> 
> ...


Man! That HU is sooo freakin sexy!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

AWESOME!!! what type of fabric is that [around your mid-woofers]. any chance you could share your source?...thanx!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

amitaF said:


> AWESOME!!! what type of fabric is that [around your mid-woofers]. any chance you could share your source?...thanx!


hi there

its actually bought from a local fabric store.

Its looks like carbon fibre, but its not.. haha.. but it looks nice.

oddly, the stock fiat dash board uses the same fabric. If u need it PM me and i'll see what i can do.

Cheers!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Well the A pillars are done. But bad news, this car was caught by the police last week for some illegal mods ( exhaust + tinting), so things will have to stop for awhile for us to send the car for inspection. 

Anyway, got more pics of the A pillar for you guys.

While the car is at inspection, I’ll post up a similiar build of the A pillars. This is a pretty beefy A pillar.. hahaha




























































































thats all for today

Cheers all


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

headshok said:


>


What is in between the cables in this picture? Is this on zip tie going a round with ties in between the cables? If so what does this do? Looks interesting.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> What is in between the cables in this picture? Is this on zip tie going a round with ties in between the cables? If so what does this do? Looks interesting.


yup its zip ties..

this add dBssss to the system ya knoww..

hahaha..

but seriously, its neater 

CHeers!


----------



## alo (Jul 16, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> What is in between the cables in this picture? Is this on zip tie going a round with ties in between the cables? If so what does this do? Looks interesting.


tat looked like wat u have just described... i used to do tat to my grounding cables too.. i guess it is usually done to separate the cables for neatness and presentation..


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh I agree it's really nice looking. So what you wrapped one around the cables, then one in between each set? 

This is an awesome build man. I'm very interested in it! 

I do agree though, not a fan of the red acrylic. But I'm a fan of blue so I'm a little biast anyway! 

Regardless! GREAT JOB!!:thumbsup:

You may have stated this alread, I can't remember, but what size mid is in the a pillar?


----------



## audio MD (Jan 17, 2010)

I've been so tempted to build my A pillars for mids and tweets, but I'm afraid I'll just stare at the speakers and not the road! Haha


----------



## lukee_cz (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice to see Technology components in other car than mine or Italien 
VERY good job! Thumbs up


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Oh I agree it's really nice looking. So what you wrapped one around the cables, then one in between each set?
> 
> This is an awesome build man. I'm very interested in it!
> 
> ...


heyaa

the mid is a 4 " mid 

But it has one beefy magnet..


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

audio MD said:


> I've been so tempted to build my A pillars for mids and tweets, but I'm afraid I'll just stare at the speakers and not the road! Haha


I have a 5" Esotar in my A pillar. after awhile u get used to it.

u don stare the spkrs, the spkrs stare at u.. hahaha


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi guys,

Car was sent for inspection today. So no updates on the car.

But what I do have are pictures from another fiat bravo, using the same exact speakers. The A pillars for the Comp car was built in the same exact way. So here are some pics to give you guys a better idea how this massive A pillar was built 

The original A pillars are taken out a mold is made





































tadaa!

Instant A pillar!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Now for the “ enclosure”.. have the car all taped up





































now the fabricated A pillar is put on top




























now the 2 pieces are taken out and put together





























That’s all for today, more pics up tomorrow.. heheh.. 

Cheers all


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Here’s part 2 of the A pillar build

Now its time to seal off the “ A pillar”





































and here we goooo










now this is the base of the A pillar. This is the part where the baffles will be mounted onto



















taking measurements on where to put the tweets and 4 “



















and here we go..










That’s all for today.

Cheers!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh I'm sooooo in on these Apillars. This is exactly what I want to do in my civic. Wow, I'm very subscribed!!! 

Ok I know it's a little soon and you're not done yet, but I have a couple of questions. 

1)Am I seeing correctly that you simply fiberglassed the original Apillar and basically made a new one? Molded it I guess? 

2) Did you also glass the pillar it'self to create the back side of it, making essentiually an enclosure? 

I'm very impressed and very much looking forward to seeing the final product. Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

scooter99 said:


> Oh I'm sooooo in on these Apillars. This is exactly what I want to do in my civic. Wow, I'm very subscribed!!!
> 
> Ok I know it's a little soon and you're not done yet, but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


heyaa

1) yup, "new" a pillars were molded.

2) yup, there is an enclosure behind, the actual pillar in the car was molded, then the 2 stuck together and sealed off.

Anyway, this was how an identical car with the same setup was done. For my competition car, i missed the fabrication of the pillars, so these pics will have to do 

Cheers!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

OH MAN, I'm getting psyched to start mine. Great work. What are you covering with?


----------



## darinof (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome buil
If you don't mind what is the internal volume on that morel ultimo enclosure?
I'm building mine and want to evaluate different options.

Thank you


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all,

Now onto the last installment of A pillar build

Putting the stand offs on the baffles



















what I like about this A pillar is the frame work. Its as though it has a skeleton.










now to pull some fabric over 



















applying resin is pretty straight forward,

So here’s the end product




























from here on, the A pillar just needs a **** load of sanding and its all ready 

The comp car is back and I’ll have more pics up soon! The whole setup is more or less done, but unfortunately, the colour scheme we thought would have turn out nice turned out really ugly.

We’ll be redoing certain parts of the build, so look out for it. But here’s a sneak peek for you guys..










cheers all


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

One of the best around .... Even better than most here in the U.S.


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

I am very impressed.


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend 

Anyway, the car’s almost complete and we are beginning tuning of the system. This system is proving to be quite challenging.

The test car we had this setup on used a Clarion D2 ( 9255 for the US folks). Now we have it on the #F1 and it’s a different beast.

We got the A pillars in.



















Here’s some close up shots of the mid range, EB tec LS 130





































speakers in



















Here’s a shot of the little 8” sub in the front.. heheh.










and here’s a nice little logo done 











Now we actually hit a little snag along the way and are re-doing part of the layout.

Problem was the colour scheme, it is TOO RED! It looked like vegas when we open the trunk at nite.

So well, some things gotta change. Look out for it.

Cheers!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

great install, i love the a pillars. btw, what was in the white box behind the EB tec LS 130??? looks tasty lol


----------



## Builtlikeatank (Sep 22, 2008)

Great looking build. Love the choice of equipment too.

Where exactly is the Ultimo 8" located in the car?... And what's the verdict on it so far?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

MTopper said:


> great install, i love the a pillars. btw, what was in the white box behind the EB tec LS 130??? looks tasty lol


haha.. those are egg tarts .. heheh..


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Builtlikeatank said:


> Great looking build. Love the choice of equipment too.
> 
> Where exactly is the Ultimo 8" located in the car?... And what's the verdict on it so far?


heyaa.

the Ultimo 8" is under the dash board. The problem with the EB Tech mid bass is that it doesnt seem to like 80 hz and below, thus the 8" to help in that region 

So far its good pretty helpful, but it also has created some new problems for us. 

CHeers mate


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

I have to stop coming to this thread.....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

makes me want to go back to singapore asap


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

dvflyer said:


> I have to stop coming to this thread.....


you too? now i want to put a sub up front


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

After all that red, we added a little something to make things better.

Got a big sheet of aluminium










and now with some measuring and cutting

tadaaa





































a little wiring for to power inverter










well, the screen over there is a little monitor with a SD card reader  heheh.. 

also some changes over on the fuse holder side

from the overly red










to something more simple



















the final product










we’ve been doing tuning, will post up some videos soon 

Cheers all


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all,

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Car is actually more or less done, now just for some minor changes to certain parts.

Anyway, funny thing though is that, we just found out our tweeter had a problem.

The tweeter was rolling off pretty early and we had them swapped out to a new pair. Now just have to run in the speakers again.

The guys from STP ( for those who don’t know, this is a sound proofing brand that originates from Russia) and had a look at the system. They’ll be coming down again this Thursday, will get some pictures 

Anyway, here’s some pics for you guys.

For the side that is directly opposite the fuse holders,

Anyway, as you all know, we’ve playing around with some sheet aluminum.

First we have the front 



















a test fit



















pretty obvious what’s going in that space above the logo..

some acrylic










and tadaa










the end product










the back










That’s all for today.. stay tuned for more

Cheers!


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

That looks really good!!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

For today, just some little cosmetics here and there.

The new and improved EB Tec logo










Some little attention to detail, had to flush the end of the side board to the edge of the boot.

Preparing for fibreglassing



































dum dee dumm



















time for some sanding


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

a little test fitting, 




























now time for some putty










and its done!



















wrapped up and ready to go











cheers all!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Excellent as always you guys impress me.


----------



## scooter99 (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes very nice looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

Clean! Love the pillars


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I don't know if its been asked, if so I must have missed it.

BUT, what are you using for the red lights?


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I don't know if its been asked, if so I must have missed it.
> 
> BUT, what are you using for the red lights?


heyaa

we're using just normel LED strips 

Cheers


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys,

Its the chinese new year over here and everyone's taking a break for a week. But i'll be uploading pics of other installs while waiting for the car to be back smile.gif

In the mean time, one quick update,

We had an overseas technical advisor come down from Europe.

His name is Demetri, he's from Russia. He's the techinical consultant from this soundproofing brand STP. They were in town and popped by to take a look at the car and give us his comments smile.gif for those of you in europe, you guys might recognise him. What i was told is that he has built a lot of competition cars.

Anyway, thats all for today, look out for other more simple installs around.

Cheers all


----------



## jobrizzle7481 (Jul 1, 2009)

That car is sick. Nice job.


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful thread!


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all!

The car is BACK! Hahaaha

We had to do some adjustments to the amp rack, so things looks kinda messy now.










but anyway, on another note, we did some adjustment to the mid range. Bad thing about having them in he A pillars ( instead of pods), it requires more work!

Fortunately, we added an extra baffle to the 4” hole to change the angle, added some putty and finished it off with some sandin



















We have a new addition to the front stage. The owner of the car likes to have a reverse camera, thus we fabricated a small screen into the right sail, just beside the tweeter. Looks kinda cool though.




























And here’s the rest of the pics.





































Stay tuned for more!

Cheers all


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

A little update on today.

Remember the left side of the boot, there’s this empty space,

Here’s a better idea of what will be going there. Heheh










a little close up










the back










Now we’re beginning to add some finer details to the setup, playing around with some aluminum sheet.. hmm.. 










Anyway on another note, we’ve been trying to tame these tweeters. Though the EB Tec tweets sound great, they’re a little hard to tame. We’re experimenting with running the tweets together with the passive Xovers that came with them. Sounds different, but definitely a much different feel ( in a good way).

Anyway, thats all for today, 

cheers all


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

hi guys

nothin much done today.. more tuning.. hahah

but for those pple who like A pillars, we had an old customer come in to dekit his car.

this guy was using some pretty big drivers in his A pillars.

he had a morel supremo tweeter ( the big one) and a DLS Iridium 3" mid range speaker.. 

he had a nice finishing too.. heh

here it goes


----------



## headshok (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Things have been slow over here. Anyway, someone suggested to us to send our amplifiers for some servicing.

These amplifiers took a beating last year, with the competition car driving up to Bangkok ( about 1000miles one way), so better send it for a little clean up and servicing.

We gutted out the dual mono extreme first, just some amp guts for you guys to enjoy 

Will get more pics for u guys soon.

Cheers!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Awesome.... post some more pics of the installs you guys have finished.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

holly **** when i see awesome builds like this it makes wanna rip my **** out and not even try! but on the other hand its inspires me to!!! more pics !!!!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I've viewed this thread maybe 15 times, and the work that you guys do is simply amazing!

This deserves to be back at the top!


----------



## AnteroK (Feb 7, 2012)

Same here. I just can't get my eyes off of those "ols install" A-pillars with the Morel 4´s. How can they be fixed without any visible screws? Absolutely beautiful.


----------

